# install: hangs at /BOOT/LOADER



## sully (Oct 27, 2010)

ok so im I'm trying to install freebsd FreeBSD on a newer computer. I believe the hardware is supported. Im I'm using a gigabyte board with amd phenom 965 x4 processor...so basically upon booting the cd it hangs at:
..../BOOT/LOADER...found
|     (< moves very slow)

thats That's all im I'm getting at this point. ive I've tried every release since 7.1 amd64 and x86, pc-bsd 8.1, many blank unscathed disks. all All the same result. from From what ive I've been able to gather online is that some bios's have problems with the acpi as well as serial ports. ive I've played with my bios enabling and disabling pretty much everything to no avail. openbsd OpenBSD did the same thing when i I tried to install 4.7. netbsd NetBSD however did properly boot but didnt didn't allow me to get past partitioning my hdd for some reason, if thats that's of any help! oh Oh and ive I've tried all my disks on other machines and they work fine. any Any suggestions?!


----------



## Beastie (Oct 27, 2010)

Clean the drive. There are special cleaning discs and drops for that.
Or use a drive from another machine for the installation and put it back when it is done.
Or boot off USB if available.


----------



## sully (Oct 27, 2010)

thanks Thanks for the prompt reply! when When you say 'clean the drive' i I suppose you mean wipe it out? i I currently have ubuntu on it. may i May I ask what kind of special cleaning disks and drops you are referring to? (fdisk, gparted?) i I dont don't have another sata drive and i I dont don't think booting off of a usb will work unfortunately.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 27, 2010)

No, I mean literal cleaning of the lens using cleaning discs and drops.
Here is an article I just found that describes the process as well as more thorough cleaning of the mechanism.

Your internal disk is not responsible of an optical media not booting properly.


----------

